# modding pc case for airflow



## Alok (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys , 
i have a full size cheap case (say a full size iron-foil box) . It has some holes on left panel . Three fan space on back panel. One fan space is being used by my PSU (its corsair gs600, though its fan is inside down in my case.)

i want it to mod for better airflow. Want to replace those holes on left panel with a fan.

What i have >

*¤two cheap stock extra psu (one is blown, other is working) obviously i have two fans.*

¤ Lot of Patient.

. Now tell me from where i start , 
never tried this before but i can do with instructions.

PS : no laser cutting please. I'm in a decent city.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 12, 2012)

Cut 2 square sized place of the side panel. But no laser cutting? How will you make the holes?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 13, 2012)

So you can put 2 Fans in the Back? What size? 
A couple of 120 mm Exhaust Fans in rear can be good enough for most Cases unless you have high end GFX or Overclock GPU/CPU.

Is there any room in Front or Top? Laser cutting is expensive and manual cutting will be crude.


----------



## Alok (Jul 13, 2012)

^ not 120 there are 92. Ok i cut one square on left panel. What if i reverse my tower (upside down) ? And connect a fan on upper panel?
Also tell me where to connect those fan in mobo. I'm pulling these out of psu.

Fan's parameters are 12 v and 0.14 A  .


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 13, 2012)

What's your mobo model? 
And post pics of you cabinet for better suggestion. 
Also ask forum member 'Nipun' for help. He is an experienced guy.


----------



## Alok (Jul 13, 2012)

^ok thanks , i made it , searched a local hardware shop and got a side panel with fan holes already there and there is one already on back panel.

Seated both fans.
Now i'm ready to go.

Inspecting motherboard >

¤. there is a "4 pin male slot" named cpu fan , in this cpu fan wire connected already.
¤ there is another "3 pin male slot" named *cha fan* . I'm sure this is where i'll fit my extra fan. Will have to search a "female 3 pin connector" 

Sent Pm to Nipun.

______________________

see at bottom right corner . Two white things , one for cpu fan and one for cha fan. 
*www.fidohub.com/upload/product/pic/200901152128407057.JPG


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 13, 2012)

Cha Fan = Chassis Fan. Thats where you connect the fan cable. Btw the fan will come with the 3 Pin Female Connector.


----------



## Alok (Jul 13, 2012)

^ yeah but this is fan i extracted from psu
i'll will search market at evening for 3 pin connector.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 15, 2012)

You need to use some 3 pin to molex connector mate!


----------



## Alok (Jul 15, 2012)

^ Yeah one fan is working from mobo . Now will connect other from molex.


----------

